# Best Way to Create and Place a Logo on Each Photo



## jessicaharrisphoto (Dec 1, 2011)

I create a photo CD for most of my clients and up until now, I do each on manually.  It is very time consuming.  What do you suggest as the best software to make a logo and then add it to each photo?  (sometimes I have up to 100 that I want to add them to)


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 1, 2011)

Lightroom 3 is a great photo management system that has the capability of adding a watermark to a batch of photos. It also allows for some RAW image manipulation using the Adobe Camera Raw engine.


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2011)

jessicaharrisphoto said:


> I create a photo CD for most of my clients and up until now, I do each on manually.  It is very time consuming.  What do you suggest as the best software to make a logo and then add it to each photo?  (sometimes I have up to 100 that I want to add them to)


How many times do you expect to post the same question?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...editing-software-digital-batch-watermark.html

The best software to use  is the industry standards Adobe Illustrator CS5 and Adobe Photoshop CS5.  

A logo/signature really needs to be created using a vector graphics application, like Adobe Illustrator, or the free vector graphics application Inkscape.

Vector graphics, unlike raster graphics, can be scaled up and down without pixelating because vector graphics aren't made from pixels.

Many of the raster graphics applications used to edit photographs, like Photoshop, have batch processing modes that can be used to apply a logo/signature to a lot of images.


----------

